# Pool Water on lawn...



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

hey guys

question about the effects of pool water on the lawn. Im talking larger amounts of water from something like backwashing the pools sand filter where your pumping onto the grass for a few minutes.

is it bad for the grass or negligible? I keep the pool fairly heavily chlorinated... the higher end of the allowable spectrum. it makes sure my pool doesn't go cloudy and maybe im oldschool but I like the smell of chlorine when your in and about the pool.

the pool installer last year didn't leave enough hose for my backwash to get it off the lawn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a salt pool with DE filter and backwash 2X a year with no issues. When we have heavy rains the pool overflow has drains that run into the yard and again no issues at all.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bermuda should tolerate it more than a cool season lawn. I would be concern with build up in the soil.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Since Im lucky my pool builder attached a 50" backwash hose I don't ever release the Backflow water in the same place. I think this helps as well...


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

MMoore said:


> hey guys
> 
> question about the effects of pool water on the lawn. Im talking larger amounts of water from something like backwashing the pools sand filter where your pumping onto the grass for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


The smell is not chlorine, it's chloramines. It's an off gas from improper treatment. A clean well managed pool has no smell at all.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I have to periodically lower the level of the pool after heavy rains and never had a problem on the turf areas the pool water hits. Salt water kept at 3200-3400 ppm.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

No problems noticed with the turf backwashing my pool onto various areas of the yard with my system.


----------

